# licking paws



## betty90278 (May 30, 2008)

Hey everyone, if anyone you have any advise on this please help !!!
My girl has been licking-chewing on her paws unitl they are red. I correct her but i think its to the point to where she is doing it beucase it feels good. Any ideas ...?


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

sounds like Doggy OCD to me.....what you can do is mit her paws so she canot get to them and whenever she goes to lick and chew say NO leave it.
My grandmothers dog who is a field setter does this and the vet said it is OCD (yes dogs can have that too.) he advised to rub foul tasting lemon juice on the paws but the citrus imo would burn so we just used the paw booty trick and it seemed to help but he still attempts to lick and chew if no one is paying attention..they also have meds I believe for this issue.

call your vet and take her in and get her checked..see what he says


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

What kind of food are you feeding her? What does she sleep on? Did it snow where you live recently?


----------



## CallieBum73 (Aug 29, 2009)

Allergies!!!!!! Lola drives me crazy with this. She will even find a wrapper of some sort and use it to chew on her paws with..its nutts. 
Or..if it is snowing in your area and you have walked where they have salted. Clean thoes paws!!!!


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

A dog that get what WE call OCD in Humans has to come from something unlike us humans who can see something and get obsested with it. 

Dogs need a reason to start something. 

So now sounds to me like your dog has allergies. 
What are you feeding your dog? 
Are the paws a burgandy color? 
How long has the dog been doing it? 
Have you taken the dog to the vet? 

Many times vets will put your on a shampoo and medication to clear up the yeast infection from the licking. Just like in a dogs ears they get yeast build up b/c of to much moisture in the area. 

So now we need to find out why or what the dog is allergic too. First you want to start with your food? 
Second with the enviroment. 

Give me some more info so I can help with what you need to do.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

sounds like allergies. possibly food, do you have grass???
keep them dry and keep your dog from licking, its very easy to get a yeast infectioin or a big bacterial infection in-between the toes


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

Most likely it's due to allergies - Akasha get's itching feet from the grass out back (they put fertilizer on the grass and it irritates her feet). Also sometimes she just licks her feet out of bordom, and as soon as we give her a bone/toy to chew on she stops.

Best bet is to take a visit to the vet and rule out any food allergies or some dogs are prone to seasonal allergies(outside).


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Allergies is the first thing that comes to mind but what about boredom? Dogs can lick obsessively out of boredom too.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

*sigh*

Obsessive Compulsive Disorders in Dogs

if it isNOT allergies read..it will help you.

Pretty much I said the samething Lisa did just used a diffrent term. =)


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> *sigh*
> 
> Obsessive Compulsive Disorders in Dogs
> 
> ...


You did - and its very common to have especially with this breed. However it's important to rule out any minor problems that could turn serious.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

which is why I said take her to the vet and get her checked out. ^.^ either way it is an easy fix with meds for itchy skin or training and more exercise for a bored dog.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> which is why I said take her to the vet and get her checked out. ^.^ either way it is an easy fix with meds for itchy skin or training and more exercise for a bored dog.


uhh... no not necessarily.
dogs with allergies usually have to go to a dermatologist which cost hundreds of dollars for tests and all that.
some antibiotics isnt an easy fix when they dont work.
especially clavamox, i just got boned with spending 70 bucks on a 7 day dose


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> uhh... no not necessarily.
> dogs with allergies usually have to go to a dermatologist which cost hundreds of dollars for tests and all that.
> some antibiotics isnt an easy fix when they dont work.
> especially clavamox, i just got boned with spending 70 bucks on a 7 day dose


Our cat had severe allergies - it was 250$ for the exam + the allergy test - we had to put him on a special diet for a month (the food was like 90$ a bag), plus the shampoo - He also had to take allergy shots. So I've been there!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Akasha said:


> Our cat had severe allergies - it was 250$ for the exam + the allergy test - we had to put him on a special diet for a month (the food was like 90$ a bag), plus the shampoo - He also had to take allergy shots. So I've been there!


fine example of what i was saying!
the exam fee's are soo crazy when you go see a specialist. i've been down the specialist DVM road. very spendy.


----------



## betty90278 (May 30, 2008)

I feed her Natural Balance, I always have though. 
Yes, she is around snow every weekend almost where we live there is no snow but we go up to our local mtn to snowboard and she comes along.
Yes, I have grass.
Her paws are a lite pink color, latley she has kind of stopped but when she does lick and chew she will do it alot and sometimes she bleeds.
I bought this spray form Petco, but it doesnt really do much.
When i see her lay down to lick them i cover her paws with something and i keep a strong eye on her, but when i am at work who knows what she does and for how long.
She trys to put her bone on top of her paws and she trys to fool me, that did not last long ! 
Thanks for the help if you have more, bring it !


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

mdbpits said:


> I feed her Natural Balance, I always have though.
> Yes, she is around snow every weekend almost where we live there is no snow but we go up to our local mtn to snowboard and she comes along.
> Yes, I have grass.
> Her paws are a lite pink color, latley she has kind of stopped but when she does lick and chew she will do it alot and sometimes she bleeds.
> ...


I didn't read a lot of this thread a whole heck of a lot. I do have two questions though... Is she ONLY licking or is she licking and chewing? My next question is, what formula of the Natural Balance are you using?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I went back and read your OP, and it answered my first question. My next question is, what did you clean your floors or the crate with last? Most of the time food allergies not only affect the feet by a yeast issue, but it also attacks the ears/face/neck. It sounds more like a contact allergy rather than a food allergy. I've spent well into 4,000 on these blasted treatments for allergies, I hope I can help some.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

*I feed her Natural Balance* Ok even though you are feeding a good food to your dog .. if you are feeding the chicken on dogs can also be allergic to chicken & beef so my suggest would be to change to the Sweet Potatoe & Fish to see if that is the probem.

*Yes, she is around snow every weekend almost where we live there is no snow but we go up to our local mtn to snowboard and she comes along.
Yes, I have grass.* Right now due to the snow it would not be a possiblity to have a dog allergic to grass. But yes this could be a problem if it was the other months and grass was really present.

*Her paws are a lite pink color, latley she has kind of stopped but when she does lick and chew she will do it alot and sometimes she bleeds.* Ok for the RAW bleeding paws go get yourself some bag balm, You can pretty much get it in any feed store, pet store or walmart in the pet section. It is an antiseptic for utters but its good for dogs so if they lick it, it will not harm them. I use it on my tattoos for years  
The same homopathic solution I have posted on here for ears will also apply to the paws. The reason I state that is b/c it needs to bring the area back to a balance of acid and alkaline.

The best thing for ear infections is the following:

1/3 Apple cider Vinegar 
1/3 Rubbing Alcohol
1/3 Hydrogen Peroxide

Rubbing Alcohol = Sterilized Drying Agent. So any fluid that is left in the ear this will dry it up
Hydrogen Peroxide = Antiseptic & Oxidizer. So this will help to start clearing up the infection
Apple Cider Vinegar = Alkaline Agent. So this will help to bring the balance back to the ear canal

Must remember that our bodies as well as dog have a balance of Alkaline & Acidic, so the body can get to acidic but not over alkaline. 
Hence the ear with the infection due to, too much moister built up in the ear canal. So once the ear is re-alkaline there is no way the infection or yeast to be able to live so it dies off.

The Directions are

3X daily for 3 days
2X daily for 3 days
1X daily for 3 days 
Once a week for maintenance

For a bottle to use, I always suggest you make it in a shampoo bottle (instead of shampoo bottle you want to put it in a spray bottle), easy to pour and make the solution, you do not have to refrigerate

((On the paws you just spray it on everytime she wants to chew .. now it may not get her to stop chewing them but it will take the itching away that she is feeling by her body having an yeast infection there.

*I bought this spray form Petco, but it doesnt really do much.* nothing but garbage.

*When i see her lay down to lick them i cover her paws with something and i keep a strong eye on her, but when i am at work who knows what she does and for how long.
She trys to put her bone on top of her paws and she trys to fool me, that did not last long * by doing this you are now creating a game with her .. you are better off to throw a noise can at her to stop her from chewing ..

Let me know if this has helped ya or if you need further explanation


----------



## betty90278 (May 30, 2008)

THANKS for everyones help ! I have to say that she has not licked or chewed all week !!! Her paws are looking better not sure why because i have not done anything. She has not been up to the snow, and she is on the grass everyday. I am keep an eye on her though, and tomorrow she is going in for her shots that she is due for so i am going to mention the licking to the vet. Hopefull no new issues come up with her.


----------

